# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى اللغات >  >  كلمات ترحيب با الفرنسيه

## ارسم العشق

كلمات ترحيب بالفرنسية

merci pour les explications = شكرا للشرح الوافي 

Salut = السلام 

Bonjour à tous صباح او مساء الخير للكل

bonsoir == مساء الخير 

Ca marche = ماشي الحال 

Bien sur = بالطبع 

Merci pour l'info = شكرا على المعلومات 

bienvenue = عودا حميدا 

bien le bonjour a toi = صباح سعيد لك ( يسعد لي صباحك ) 

le plus simplement = قمه في البساطه 

Va voir sur ce site là = ارعص على هذا ( ؟ )

bravo = عوافي

Magnifique = فظيع أو رائع

quel beau = كم هو رائع وجميل

jolis = جميل 

super ce que tu fais = كم هو مميز عملك

c'est parfait = رهيب

félicitations = مبروك

MERVEILLES = مذهل 


Bonjour! Très beau site = صباح الخير , فعلا موقع رهيب

Bravo pour ton site = كل الشكر لموقعكم

Félicitation pour ce merveilleux site = مبروك لموقعكم المتميز والرئع

je suis de tout coeur avec toi = انا وقلبي وكلي معك في ماتوصلت اليه

avec plaisir = بكل سرور 

Merci pour votre magnifique site = نبارك لموقعكم المميز والراقي

----------


## بنوتة امووورة

*حلووو* 
*جدا*
*بس ماقدرت احفظ ولا كلمه منهم*
*يعطيك العافيه*

----------


## حكايا الشموع

يسلمووووووووو ..

والله يعطيك الف عاافيهـ خيتو ..

ودمتي بحفظ المولى عزوجل ..

----------


## !..قلب طفلة..!

*الله ـم صل ِ على محمد وآل محمد ..،*


*شكراً على الكلمآت المهمة :)*

*بس عندي ملآحظة أعتقد مهمة .. بعد اذنكِ طبعاً*


*في اللغهـ الفرنسيهـ عند النطق .. آخر حرف دآئماً يكون سآيلنت ( لآ يُنطق ) .. إلآ إذآ انتهت الكلمة بحرف العلة e <--- يكون هو سآيلنت وعملهـ إظهآر الحرف الأخير في النطق ..*

*أتمنى تكون المعلومة أفآدتكم :)*


*وألف شكر من جديد*


*دمتِ بألف خير..،*

----------


## احساس شاعرهـ

يعطيك الف عافيهـ


ع الكلماآآآآت 

تسلم يدينكـ ع الطرح

----------

